

Ask HN: Best Project Management Books - secfirstmd

Hi everyone,<p>I was just wondering if people have recommendations on good project management books. I don&#x27;t have time to take a course but I looking for something which gives a good solid introduction.
======
brotherjimmy
four steps to the epiphany is a great book on product development and product
management. hopefully its relevant to your question

~~~
secfirstmd
Cool, will look that up

